# Recipe for American Chop Suey



## peeper76 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking for the Americanized recipe for chop suey.  Missing a little something.  Sherry perhaps?  Maybe rice wine?  Suggestions??


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually, American Chop Suey has nothing to do with Chinese food   American Chop Suey is sauteed onions and green peppers, cooked hamburger, garlic powder, s&P, canned tomatoes with juice, and something like rigatoni noodles - the end.  Of course, their are always regional and familial versions.

Real Chinese Chop Suey does not have sherry in it that I know of.  It has a cornstarch slurry type gravy.  So...do you want a recipe for Chinese Chop Suey?


----------



## peeper76 (Aug 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Real Chinese Chop Suey does not have sherry in it that I know of. It has a cornstarch slurry type gravy. So...do you want a recipe for Chinese Chop Suey?


 
I would like to see what you suggest.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I haven't made it in years and my recipe isn't easily found right now - but, this one is close from Food Network.  I did use plain button mushrooms though.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is an easy version of the Chinese dish chop suey.


*Vegetable Chop Suey*

*For the Sauce:*
2 Tb Oyster Sauce
1 Tb Soy Sauce
1/2Tb Dry Sherry
1/2 tsp Sugar
2 tsp Cornstarch
1/4 C Chicken or Vegetable Stock

*For the Dish:*
1/4 C Peanut Oil, divided
2 cl Garlic
1 Ea Onion, chopped
1 Ea Green Bell Pepper, chopped
8 Oz Mushrooms, sliced
5 Oz Water Chestnuts, canned
2 Oz Snow Pea Pods
1 Ea Carrot, sliced
7 Oz Broccoli Florets
4 Oz Bean Sprouts

Combine the sauce ingredients and set aside.

Stir-fry the vegetables (except for the sprouts) in small batches. If you do one type of vegetable at a time, they will be more evenly cooked than if you stir fry batches of mixed vegetables.

When all the vegetables are stir fried, add them all back into the wok and make a well in the bottom of the wok. 

Add the sauce and stir over high heat until it boils. 

Add the sprouts, toss and serve.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a recipe for the American dish called chop suey that has nothing at all to do with the Chinese dish.
** 
** 
*American Chop Suey*


1 Lb Ground Beef
1 Ea Onion
1 Ea Green Pepper
2 Cl Garlic
3 Tb Tomato Paste
28 Oz Canned Tomato
1/2 Lb Elbow Macaroni

Brown the beef in a sauté pan over medium high heat. Remove it from the pan. Pour off all but two tablespoons of fat.

Sauté the onion, pepper and garlic in the remaining fat until softened.

Add the paste and sauté for an additional 3 minutes.

Add the tomato and the meat to the sautéed vegetables. Simmer for 15-20 minutes. 

Prepare the pasta according to package directions.

When the pasta is cooked, drain off the water and mix the pasta with the vegetable and meat mixture. Cook together for 2-3 minutes to allow the flavor of the sauce to cook into the pasta.

Serve with grated cheese.


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2008)

A friend invited me over for chop suey one night, and I loved it. She gave me her recipe, which is not at all oriental in it's preparation, but it's darned tasty. 

1 lb. boneless pork (loin)
1 lb. boneless beef (chuck)
1 large onion, chopped
2-3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 cup chopped celery
2-3 tablespoons cornstarch
1 can bean sprouts, drained
1 can bamboo shoots, drained
2 cans mushrooms, drained
cooked rice or noodles

Cut meat in bite sized pieces and season with pepper. Do NOT salt, as soy sauce makes it plenty salty. Heat oil in large pot and sear meat on medium high until well-browned. Add onion, celery, soy sauce and enough water or broth to cover meat. Simmer until meat is tender. Mix cornstarch with a little cold water, stir in and continue stirring until broth is thickened. Add the vegetables and serve over rice or noodles.

You can add other vegetables as you desire...baby corn, pimentos and/or frozen peas are good. If you want to add broccoli, peppers or carrots, put them in while the meat is simmering so they'll cook a little.


----------

